# XCOM Enemy Unknown startet nicht



## wiitii1000 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich ahbe mir jüngst XCOM Enemy Unknown gekauft und wollte es nun spielen. Nachdem ich es gestartet habe erscheint ein "Steam startet das Spiel..." Fenster und danach passiert nichts mehr.

Hab schon deinstallieren und reparieren probiert.
Bitte helft mir.

MfG, wiitii1000


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (25. Juni 2014)

Mal die dümmsten Ratschläge:
 PC einfach ma neustarten?
 Ma kurz Virenprog aus dann starten?
 Von .exe aus versucht zu starten? ( Admin )
 Von Bibliothek versucht zu starten?
 Andere Steamprogs geschlossen?

 Mal ein bisschen gewartet?


----------



## wiitii1000 (25. Juni 2014)

Es geht jetzt, einfach mal die DLCs nachinstalliert ^^



[HCD] Velcra schrieb:


> Mal die dümmsten Ratschläge:
> PC einfach ma neustarten?
> Ma kurz Virenprog aus dann starten?
> Von .exe aus versucht zu starten? ( Admin )
> ...


 
Natürlich hab ich das schon getan 

Tortzdem danke für die Hilfe


----------

